
Do CEOs Matter? - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/print/200906/steve-jobs
======
ojbyrne
CEOs are like movie directors. Just barely more important than the other cogs
in the machine, they have managed to use excellent PR to convince everyone
that they're the most important (by far) cog, essentially _auteurs_ , and
therefore require not just good compensation, but adoration.

~~~
ieatpaste
Both your comment and the article assume that CEOs function in similar
capacities as Steve Jobs. This may be appropriate for Apple for the last 5
years, but the same may not apply for CEOs for different companies, different
times, and different situations.

As the article pointed out, CEOs taking a PR role will follow the same rules
as PR, which justifies the stock dip. Others will steer towards management,
optimization, or new-venture roles - but this isn't saying they replace all
management, optimization or new venture initiatives. CEOs merely approach
things on a larger scale and must balance the relationships between each
component of the business.

So, Yes we need CEOs and No, CEOs don't need shouldn't require more
compensation and definitely not adoration. There are CEOs as equally
successful whom are loathed.

~~~
ojbyrne
You seem to have misunderstood my point, since you basically rephrased it. By
"Good PR" I meant that CEOs have used PR about their _position_ to gain
additional status and compensation.

~~~
ieatpaste
I apologize. I misread.

Regardless, my previous comment applies to the article.

